# abu garcia cardinal gold max 9



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

My father in law gave me two brand new in the plastic gold max 9 spinner reels a olympic 10 ft and a Abu garcia max 9 ft and a light weight shimano rod and reel are the gold max 9 a good surf reel I cant seem to find much on them thanks in advance
Daniel


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Never used them but they should be as good as anything if you take care of them.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont know alot about the Gold Max Reels. I believe they were sold in Blister Packs. I do remember that Cardinal reels spun backwards, so If you use a line winder to put line on them make sure that you check first. you may hafta switch the winder to reverse. Believe me,it was embarrassing to put line on a reel and the bail wont catch the line. YES! I DID THAT!


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I did not know that thank you for saving me the embarrassment lol they seem to be pretty nice but I haven't used them yet


----------

